

Ask HN: What are your favorite films about startups? - kwamenum86

I can only think of Pirates of Silicon Valley and The Social Network.  What are some others?
======
jka
Although Netscape was already pretty large by the time, Code Rush is a great
SV tech documentary about the initial release of Mozilla; it's also now under
creative commons and is available on youtube:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u404SLJj7ig>

------
rollypolly
You can't mention Pirates of Silicon Valley without mentioning Triumph of the
Nerds. :)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumph_of_the_Nerds>

------
willpower101
Primer. A garage startup accidentally invents time travel. That's pretty
inspirational to me ;)

~~~
Brainix
Warning: The parent comment contains a spoiler. ;-)

------
sturadnidge
August is my favourite by a long shot, but there was also startup.com.

